# My PB Walleye.



## ProFishermanJones (Dec 22, 2011)

after 20 years fishing this river ive never got a walleye .
just recently a few days ago i landed this nice 23" walleye my PB walleye and PB catch from this river

hope you enjoy the short HD video


----------

